# Angel's Eyes Review



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I mentioned a few months ago that I was going to give Angel's Eyes a try to see if it would help with Oakley's tear staining and tearing, which was moderately severe (you don't see it in older pictures because I photoshop it out ;-) But, for those wondering, here she is with no photoshopping, prior to the start of using Angel's Eyes: (note: topical solutions were being used out the wazoo at this point, so it's better than when it was *bad* but I don't really have pictures of that as I'd delete them all...ha).

I also talked to a few breeders, who show, who all admitted they use it on light faced dogs a week or so before shows if tearing is an issue 8-o.









In and of itself, at home, when she was calm, and I could dry her eyes on a regular basis, use topical wipes 2x a day, and this is how her eyes looked. It didn't really bother me much, but what did bother me was the gush of tears that came whenever she was out of her comfort zone. Her entire little face would be wet. That's what I wanted to see if could be changed.









I had tried all the topical solutions out there, from peroxides to whiteners to eye wipes to a variety of solutions. None of them were helping...at all. 

I decided to talk to my vet about Angel's Eyes. My vet researched the product and told me basically what you read everywhere on the internet: it's safe for short term usage. We decided to go ahead and give it a try, as she was scratching at her eyes and rubbing her eyes on the carpet to the point where she was losing fur around them. 

So, the bottle instructions tell you to start off with a 3 month daily dosage per pound of body weight. For Oakley that was less than 1/4 teaspoon. Because I wasn't sure how she'd react, I gave her half the correct amount mixed with her food on day one, per instructions, and continued that for the first week.

Getting her to take it was the tough part, for sure. My spoiled little princess turned up her nose and trotted away. So...I tried mixing another dose with peanut butter. Still no luck. Tried mixing with applesauce...still no luck. Tried mixing it with goat's milk (one of her favorite treats)...still no luck. So I got an eye dropper and I mixed it with a few drops of hot water and gave it to her. The look on her little face was so sad =( That's about how the first week went. Just trying to get her to take the stuff, which was next to impossible.

After a week, I upped her dosage to the correct amount, with no obvious negative effects, other than the correct amount gave her moderately soft stools for about 3 days, then that went away. I finally found a way she'd take it...mix it with a little fish oil and stirred that into her food...I think this worked because the fish oil overwhelmed the smell of the product itself.

She has been successfully taking it for almost 2 months and is being tapered off now. (The product recommends 3 months but...)

Here she is now, no photoshopping of course, lol.


















As you can see, there is still tearing. I would say the staining has reduced a bit, maybe 60-70%, and it has reduced her tearing by maybe half.

I'll be honest...I don't think it's worth it. I do not believe that Angel's Eyes works as advertised, and I do not believe that such long term use should be necessary to get results. Would I recommend this to someone desperate to stop tear staining? Maybe, maybe not. To me, it made me very nervous to use, and I didn't really notice the type of results that would have made that nervousness worth it. I only used it because my vet said it certainly would NOT hurt her for a 3 month period of use, but she said that longer than that would be a different conversation.

I'd give it a 6 out of 10. It helped...some. But I will just go back to wiping her eyes and using mild, safe topical solutions.

The one stellar effect of the product is she had NO BAD BREATH. 

We'll see how she responds as she comes off of the product, and how long the effects last (supposedly it's supposed to be a lasting effect?).


----------



## Lil Cricket (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your honest review. Can you please keep us updated on how long it lasts?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I have often wondered about using something like Angel Eyes. so it's really interesting to read your review.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats a really good review. 

I have often wondered about this product.

Thanks so much x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

great review  just noticed Oakley and Keona have the same collar


----------



## coco-flo (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi i have always used angels eyes for my maltese as there tear staining can be very bad, so once they have been on it for a few weeks it has gone, it can come back but not for a few months, i think its a great formular as long as you use it short term.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> great review  just noticed Oakley and Keona have the same collar


They're smart girls  My dad is friends with the president of Lupine so I get deals heheh I hate how stiff the collars are at first though!:coolwink:


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Good review, she is gorgeous


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can see a difference! Not sure if it's worth it though since angel eyes is an antibiotic. But for short term use - it's probably OK. Good review Kristi! Thanks for writing that up and documenting with pictures. I'm sure that is helpful to many who deal with tear stains. (Yay for black faced dogs. ha ha)


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I've used it on Luna with pretty good results. The staining did come back after a month or so but overall I was pleased.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Very interesting. Thank you for the review!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its been about a month and a half since we stopped using Angel's Eyes.

The tearing has come back full force (despite using a natural alternative to Angel's Eyes), but I've been able to keep the actual "stains" in check. Here she is a week or two ago...no dark stains still...horray!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh she is such a sweetie. what nice pictures. I would have tried the angel eyes if I had a pup with the tear stain issue...definitly. It looks like it worked .


----------

